# THE WATCH FORUM TERMS AND RULES



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Disclaimer
Please note that advice posted on www.thewatchforum.co.uk ("TWF") with the best of intentions by registered users ("Members") may not always be correct. Therefore, any and all information you receive through TWF or via personal messages etc. is on the condition you 'use it at your own risk'. The owner, administration team and agents of TWF (hereafter together known as "Admin") will not be held responsible for any consequences of the use of such advice. Opinions expressed on the TWF are not necessarily the opinions of Admin or the companies associated with it. No responsibility is taken or assumed for any comments or statements made on TWF, the views expressed in any post on the TWF are those of the Member who published them and not of TWF, Admin or any other person.

Personal Registration
Before posting on TWF a user is required to register as a Member. No Member or person applying to be a Member shall represent himself as another person. Members must limit their registration to one account. Multiple accounts will be removed without notice. You agree to take full responsibility for maintaining the confidentiality of your password and shall be responsible for all uses via your registration and/or login, whether or not authorised by you. You agree to immediately notify us of any unauthorised use or your registration, user account or password.

Restrictions on New Members
Until they have reached 50 posts new Members will not be able to send personal messages, see member profiles, some sub-for or the Classified sales section.

The Watch Forum Purpose
TWF is intended primarily for topics relating to watches and clocks however other sub-forums are provided for discussion of hobbies, photography and other non-specific subjects.

Posting Conduct
Members must be courteous and respectful of other Members and Admin. Posts on TWF must not be malicious or offensive. The use of foul language is prohibited. Members must not post anything that is, or could reasonably be interpreted as: abusive, defamatory, hateful, blasphemous (all religions), libellous, racist, bigoted, or sexually explicit. Members must not post anything that, if it were posted, would contravene any law of England and Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland.
Members who have personal issues with other members and Admin must resolve their differences outside TWF. The Watch Forum also has a policy of not posting about issues a Member may have with other forums.

Posts About Fake Watches
Posts featuring fake or counterfeit watches are not permitted, the only exception, at the Admin team's discretion, is to ask if a potential purchase is genuine. TWF takes a strong stance on fakes and counterfeits and supports the view of Federation of the Swiss watch industry FH that counterfeit watches support and finance crime and exploitation of labour.

Legal Obligations
Members remain legally responsible for any messages they may post on TWF platform.

Reporting Posts
Any Member who feels that a post or message breaches the Posting Conduct and Posting Fake rules or is otherwise objectionable is encouraged to contact a member of the Admin team immediately by using the "Report" link found by clicking the "three dots" on the top-right of the post, or alternatively use the personal message system to contact a member of the Admin team. We have the ability to review and remove posts within a reasonable time frame.

Right to Edit Posts and Ban Members
The Admin team retains the absolute right to edit, amend, modify, relocate, remove or otherwise change any message posted on TWF for any reason. The Admin team retains the absolute right to ban or suspend any Member from TWF should it be considered necessary. Admin need not supply a member with a reason as to why and the Admin team's decision is final.

Advertising and Commercial Third-Party Links
No advertising of products or services, is permitted unless sanctioned by the Admin team. The posing of links or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted unless authorised by Admin. Images linked from commercial sites will also be removed at the Admin team's discretion. Within the context of any discussion, information about locating and sharing specific products and expertise is permitted.

Member Profile Page and Personal Message Facility
Member profile pages are part of TWF and subject to the Terms and Rules. A personal messaging system is available via the profile page, the use of this is not a right and access may be removed by the Admin team without any reason given.

Classified Section
As a service to Members a Classified section for watch sales, wanted, trades and off topic sales is provided by TWF. The rules for posting in these sub-forums are displayed in the respective header, Members must be familiar with these rules before posting. The use of the for-sale, wanted or trade section is not a right and access may be removed at any time at the Admin team's discretion without any reason given. All transactions undertaken through TWF Classified section are at the Member's risk, TWF and Admin do not actively screen items and are not involved in any transaction. TWF and Admin have no control over the authenticity or quality of the items posted in the Classified section, the truth or accuracy of the descriptions, the ability or intent of sellers to deliver items, or the ability or intent of buyers to pay for items. It is advised that parties to transactions should make a copy of the relevant posts or personal messages for their records as TWF cannot guarantee they will be available at a later date. TWF and Admin cannot ensure that a buyer or seller will complete a transaction. Be aware of the risk that funds will be transferred and goods will not be sent in exchange. TWF, Admin and agents are unable to verify the actual identity or location of buyers or sellers. Buyers are urged to take precautions to assure their seller is trustworthy.

Indemnity
As a Member you agree to indemnify TWF and Admin against any liability arising from any breach of confidentiality, copyright and any other intellectual property right committed by you in connection with your use of TWF. As a Member you also agree to indemnify TWF and Admin in respect of any costs or expenses arising from conducting or defending proceedings arising from a post by you.

Confidentiality and Data Protection

TWF does hold some personal data which could be used to identify you. This includes email addresses and ip address. The sole purpose of this is:

to manage any registered account that you hold with TWF
to verify your identity
to improve the functionality of the forum and to give users a better experience

In addition to the above TWF will also store all of the IP address that you use to post with. Depending on your preferences, TWF may send you emails to your registered email address, you are able to change these preferences from your Notification Settings at any time should you wish to stop receiving them. The personal details that you gave us when you signed up will be used solely for the purposes of TWF functionality. They will not be used for anything else and neither will they be passed on to any third party without your explicit consent. The only other information about you is what you decide to post on the forum, whereupon it is considered to be publicly available as it will have been indexed by search engines as well as online archive sites.

Through your profile page and account settings controls a Member has the ability to see: any personal information held by TWF and the option to opt-in or opt-out of automatically generated emails. Members can also view all posts where they may have entered personal data which has become publicly available by clicking on the 'See My Activity' link in your Profile page. You can request that your account is deleted, all your posts are deleted and any personal information is removed by sending a member of the Admin team a Private Message (PM) or by making a request via the Contact link at the bottom of TWF home page.

Your password is ciphered (a one-way hash) so that it is secure, however, it is recommended that you do not reuse the same password across a number of different websites. Your password is the means of accessing your account, so please guard it carefully and under no circumstance will anyone at TWF or another 3rd party, legitimately ask you for your password. Should you forget your password for your account, you can use the 'forgot my password' feature provided by TWF software. This process will ask you to submit your user name and your email, then TWF software will generate a new password to reclaim your account. All communication to and from the forum is secure and encrypted using Let's Encrypt Authority x3 Certificate.

Information about cookies

How do we use cookies on this board? We use files known as cookies on TWF to improve its performance and to enhance your user experience. By using TWF you agree that we can place these types of files on your device. What are cookies? Cookies are small text files that a website may put on your computer, or mobile device, when you first visit that site or one of its pages. There are many functions that a cookie can serve. For example, a cookie will help the website, or another website, to recognise your device the next time you visit it. TWF uses the term "cookies" in this policy to refer to all files that collect information in this way. Certain cookies contain personal information, for example, if you click on "remember me" when logging on, a cookie will store your username. Most cookies will not collect information that identifies you, but will instead collect more general information such as how users arrive at and use TWF, or a user's general location.

What sort of cookies does TWF use? Necessary Cookies, are essential for the operation of TWF, these cookies enable services you have specifically asked for. Performance Cookies, these cookies may collect anonymous information on the pages visited. For example, we might use performance cookies to keep track of which pages are most popular, which method of linking between pages is most effective and to determine why some pages are receiving error messages. Functionality Cookies, these cookies remember choices you make to improve your experience.

Can a TWF Member block cookies? To find out how to manage which cookies you allow, see your browser's help section or your mobile device manual - or you can visit aboutcookies.org or allaboutcookies.org which have detailed information on how to manage, control or delete cookies. Please remember that if you do choose to disable cookies, you may find that certain sections of TWF do not work properly and that you must agree to the use of cookies to register and use TWF.

Complaints
Any person who has a complaint in relation to the TWF may contact any member of the Admin team.

Jurisdiction
The use of the website shall be governed by the laws of England and Wales


----------

